# Is fluoride in the water bad or not, let's put the nail in the coffin?



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

The first time I heard fluoride was actually bad was probably 2006. I never experienced any sensible problems with water (I think). But many claim that fluoride, although not bad in small quantities, has a cumulative effect in our organism. Others say it's an exageration and we need fluoride in the water treatment.

So which one it is?


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

As with all controversial issues, the answer is not a simple good/bad dichotomy. 

Fluoride is a poison. Too much of it will cause damage to teeth, bones, joints, and other tissue. 

In small amounts, it has been linked to decreased tooth decay in populations. 

The U.S. is one of the few countries that adds flouride to water.

Flouride has been linked to lowered IQ, in some studies. 

We have a problem with over fluoridation in the U.S.

Personally, I would limit drinking unfiltered tap water, as much as possible. This would include coffee, tea, formula, etc. I would purchase bottled water that doesn't contain flouride. I would also avoid flouride treatments at the dentist. And I would educate myself as to the level of flouride in my city's water supply.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Is there a way to treat water that has fluoride in it?


----------



## busybee (Jul 10, 2016)

I try to avoid it as much as I can! It calcifies the pineal gland which is our communication network with all things in the spiritual realm. (Conspiracy theorists say it keeps the population in a stupefied, obedient existence) 

You can buy fluoride free toothpaste and can buy filters for tap water. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

He's a Superhero! said:


> Is there a way to treat water that has fluoride in it?


you can reduce it apparently


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

they use it in tooth paste


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

Vinniebob said:


> they use it in tooth paste


In water too. I mean apparently the water already has but they add more. Like 0.5 mg (or so they say)


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

Fucking LOL at the responses so far.

Flouride is a chemical, a substance, a _thing_. 

Why would any government, or business, waste some of their budget on adding a _thing_ to their water which isn't good in any way? Absolutely backwards mentality. If it's bad for people, it won't be added. Total no-brainer.

And don't give me the hocus pocus mind control nonsense. That's absolutely ridiculous. Have you ever met someone and immediately thought, "Damn, his water _definitely_ has flouride in it." No? Me neither.

Here, have some information:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fluoridation_by_country

Fluoride - NHS Choices


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

Felipe said:


> you can reduce it apparently


Yeah ok, what next? 

"How to remove super evil mega-poisonous alcohol from your beer" ...??


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

HAL said:


> "How to remove super evil mega-poisonous alcohol from your beer" ...??


no, there are non-alcoholic "beers" already.


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

Felipe said:


> no, there are non-alcoholic "beers" already.


There's also non-flouride water


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

HAL said:


> There's also non-flouride water


yeah but there aren't any beer in your house water system... dude I'm getting confused, let's talk about fluoride being bad not alcohol, I don't care if alcohol is bad.


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

Felipe said:


> yeah but there aren't any beer in your house water system... dude I'm getting confused, let's talk about fluoride being bad not alcohol, I don't care if alcohol is bad.


What about the air you breathe? That's in your house.

I hope you have a filter to get all those awful bad bits out.

My point is that taking the oh-so awful flouride out of water is a bit of a one-track mindset that completely overlooks the fact that there are everyday 'risks' everywhere.

Also, I've already talked about fluoride being bad and I've said why it's not bad, and how ridiculous it is for people to believe such nonsense.


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

HAL said:


> What about the air you breathe? That's in your house.


no dude, just fluoride


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

HAL said:


> Also, I've already talked about fluoride being bad and I've said why it's not bad, and how ridiculous it is for people to believe such nonsense.


ok...


----------



## KiRrRr (Jul 30, 2015)

If you would drink large quantities of water everyday which contain fluoride it could indeed cause some problems.
Fluoride is neurotoxic and can affect the brain, in adult this is only proven in large quantities.
However in children where the brain is still fully in development, a meta analysis showed that fluoride exposure is linked with impaired IQ and learning (Developmental fluoride neurotoxicity: a systematic review and meta-analysis. - PubMed - NCBI).
This research is based on natural high fluoride levels of ground water, which cause fluoride exposure.
Another thing that can occur is dental and skeletal fluorosis, which in advance cases can cause pain and damage to the teeth bones and joints.

And as a response to HAL:
In the USA they add fluoride to the water to prevent tooth decay, cause in low quantities it indeed is good for the teeth,
However in the USA, there have been cases reported on dental fluorosis, so I think the levels in the drinkin water in some place might be too high.

Buying fluoride free toothpaste in my opinion is truly nonsense... As long as you are not eating it!

And I believe the level of fluoride in the water in Amerika in general is quite low compared to the studies preformed in India an China...
It might be an advice to just check the amount of fluoride in your specific area and then decide to drink more bottled water or tap water.. (In the article they say a dosis of 0.7mg/L in studies was considered as a not harmful value)


----------



## busybee (Jul 10, 2016)

KiRrRr said:


> Buying fluoride free toothpaste in my opinion is truly nonsense... As long as you are not eating it!
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## PumpkinSpice (Sep 12, 2016)

I'm just going to avoid it until it becomes an overwhelming issue for my teeth somehow.


----------



## g_w (Apr 16, 2013)

KiRrRr said:


> If you would drink large quantities of water everyday which contain fluoride it could indeed cause some problems.
> Fluoride is neurotoxic and can affect the brain, in adult this is only proven in large quantities.
> However in children where the brain is still fully in development, a meta analysis showed that fluoride exposure is linked with impaired IQ and learning (Developmental fluoride neurotoxicity: a systematic review and meta-analysis. - PubMed - NCBI).
> This research is based on natural high fluoride levels of ground water, which cause fluoride exposure.
> ...


Certain isotopes of Fluorine are the product of nuclear fission. I once read a site that suggested the authorities in the US cooked up the fluoridation of water to mask the trace amounts of fluorine left in water by above-ground nuclear testing, in order to prevent ill-informed panic. Nice tin-foil hat idea if nothing else...


----------



## Euclid (Mar 20, 2014)

This is why Europeans look down on Americans as being stupid.


----------

